# Dewalt Tough System Cart Modification



## colevalleytim (Mar 1, 2008)

Has anyone made any modifications to a Tough System Cart?

I like the system but the wheels are often too wide for job sites. This guy in the UK reduced the width from 26" to a little less than 22"


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Not with the tough system cart, but I did change the wheels on my table saw stand to BBQ wheels because it wouldn't fit under my tonneau cover with the stock wheels. Similar idea.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Hf has a good selection of tires.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

How do you like that Stanley tool tote? I think I need a tall one, as well.


----------



## colevalleytim (Mar 1, 2008)

That's not my set-up, so I can't comment on the Stanley Tote.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

colevalleytim said:


> Has anyone made any modifications to a Tough System Cart?
> 
> I like the system but the wheels are often too wide for job sites. This guy in the UK reduced the width from 26" to a little less than 22"


That may tip over while driving.


----------



## jamielmnop (Mar 29, 2017)

*tough system mods*

tough system mods


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

jamielmnop said:


> tough system mods


Are aftermarket mods you can purchase? Or if it is DIY? I'm planning to buy the cart soon, as well as another midsize box to add to my collection. 

I also saw in one of the trailer threads here a guy added basically the cart cantilever arms to the wall in his trailer in a DIY setup. I liked that setup a lot as well.


----------



## jamielmnop (Mar 29, 2017)

CharlieDelta said:


> Are aftermarket mods you can purchase? Or if it is DIY? I'm planning to buy the cart soon, as well as another midsize box to add to my collection.
> 
> I also saw in one of the trailer threads here a guy added basically the cart cantilever arms to the wall in his trailer in a DIY setup. I liked that setup a lot as well.



DIY, don't do my mod, its to heavy, i just wanted something different.
unless you are just pushing it with in the same factory on concrete floors.

delwat sells shop wall mounts now, just be careful if its inside a van, you might die if you are in a car accident, just be smart about it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I've done some rigging on mine,,,


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've done some rigging on mine,,,


Is that pretty light to move around? I like the level storage as well!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CharlieDelta said:


> Is that pretty light to move around? I like the level storage as well!


It's not bad. it's on wheels. The levels are in gutter down tubes.:whistling


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's not bad. it's on wheels. The levels are in gutter down tubes.:whistling


Clever


----------



## kevin509 (Oct 8, 2017)

jamielmnop said:


> tough system mods


Is that your setup? How did you get the cases on the back? I need something like that.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

i have seen a youtube video of a guy making a rack out of some square metal then just bought some of the tough system arms. turned out pretty good.


----------



## EMAYSON (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey bud, just wondering how you moded your carrier and what parts used to do it..I think that’s an awesome idea and I’d like to do the same..thanks


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I need to get some felt pads for the bottom. This cart will f up floors. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

